# how to tell what motor?



## narwhals (Feb 26, 2012)

how do you tell what motor a 240 is running?
the CA18 SR20 and K24 all look real similar to me when i google their pictures
is there some sort of block stamp on it to identify?
or do you just have to look for subtle details?
and how do you tell if an SR20 is a red or black top?
obviously the color, but what if its been painted or the VC has been swapped?


----------

